# Hybrid bike less than £400



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a Hybrid Bike for less than £400?


----------



## Losirob (Apr 20, 2014)

Not sure on the current price but I have a Boardman hybrid , it's 2 years old & I am proper pleased with the spec & it's nice to ride


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I’ve got a Dawes Discovery 3 Sport - does everything I need it too & I think it’s now below £400


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

Have a Pinnacle Lithium hybrid, think it was around £400 when I bought it 3 years ago. Hydraulic brakes all round and a medium tier Shimano group set on all components.

Only thing I've changed is the tyres (personal preference) and the chain (general maintainence).


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

If you don't need new have a look on ebay and Gumtree. A lot of people have bought undertake cycle to work scheme and often have only used it once. I picked up my Felt hybrid for £275 . List at the time was about £700, it looked like the guy had ridden it home from the shop and then never used it again 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------

